# Reasons to live



## Cat Dancer

Children. Pets. Sunsets. Sunrises. Rainbows. Cats. Dogs. Flowers. Spring. Breezes on your face. The sunshine. Laughter. A babbling brook. Trees in fall. Beautiful gemstones. Poems. Music. Driving through the countryside on a beautiful day. Going to a concert. Love. Creating art. Doing something you love doing. Old barns. Old doors. Looking for the perfect something that you really want. New shoes. A new dress for the baby for taking summer pictures in. Something to look forward to. The beach. The sound of the ocean on the shore. The moon. Going to an amusement park. Playing hide and go seek with a little one. Laughing with your children. Realizing no one in the world can take your place if you aren't there. And not being there would leave a big, gaping hole in the world. Dreaming. A cozy blanket at night to curl up in. Chocolate. Being someone special even if you don't believe it. Crying. Feeling. Being. Living. Trying your best. People who care. Warmth. Passion. Believing in that tiny little spot of hope even when things seem so dark. Having someone who loves you. We all do even if it's hard to believe. Just wanting something better is a reason to live.


----------



## Daniel

Janet said:
			
		

> Just wanting something better is a reason to live.



:love-it:


----------



## braveheart

.. gentle breakthroughs after a long time of trapped pain...


----------



## Retired

These are beautiful thoughts, Janet.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ladylore

This is great Janet! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Into The Light

i too think this is a beautiful post.


----------



## dark

Love, hope, sex and of course music!


----------



## ladylore

dark69meat said:


> Love, hope, sex and of course music!



Most definitely music


----------



## Cat Dancer

Dancing with a two year old to the Beatles.


----------



## braveheart

Which Beatles song?


----------



## Cat Dancer

Can't Buy Me Love. LOL.


----------



## dark

"Which Beatles song?" 

Long as it's not Paul's solo work I'm OK -- no offense.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Janet said:


> Dancing with a two year old to the Beatles.



A two year old what? Slipper? Blanket? Ham sandwich? Beagle? Hamster? Lint collection from the dryer? CD? Vinyl? Pickle?

Enquiring minds demand to know...


----------



## Cat Dancer

:nana:

Dancing bananas of course. 

:funky:


----------



## Into The Light

reasons to live: the dr. baxter version

spam (in a can)
the simpsons
bad jokes
hell banning spammers
cats with big heads
this smiley 
mullets


----------



## Halo

Into The Light said:


> reasons to live: the dr. baxter version
> 
> spam (in a can)
> the simpsons
> bad jokes
> hell banning spammers
> cats with big heads
> this smiley
> mullets



:rofl: :rofl: 

:love-it:


----------



## Cat Dancer

:hilarious:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

:adminpower:


----------



## Into The Light

> :adminpower:



oh right, i forgot to add that to the list!

:rofl:


----------



## Halo

That one should probably be at the top of his list :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Jesse910

What if you lose sight of the reasons?  What if you're tired of keeping it together?  My mother died nearly 11 months ago this month.  Even though there is meaning and purpose within my life, she is never far from my thoughts.  I want to be with her.  I have no fear.  No, I can't leave my son or husband.  However, she was my rock.  She understood things about me that no one else did.  And, while our relationship wasn't perfect, we were there for one another.  Yes, I've talked to my therapist but I need this right now.  I had a dream the other night wherein my mother came to me.  We talked and I was the happiest that I've been in months.  She wasn't sick anymore and we had a good time.  I don't want to give those feelings up.  They are the warmest feelings that I've had in a long time.  I realize that I'm not making sense.  Yet, it makes complete sense to me.


----------



## Cat Dancer

I think you make sense. You miss your mom. You wish you could be with her.  I'm really sorry about your loss. 

I lose sight of reasons to live and that's why I wrote them down here so I could come and remind myself why I need to keep going. I get tired of keeping it together too. It's hard.


----------



## ladylore

I came across this list again Janet. How are things? Are you still keeping your reasons to live list going?


----------



## Cat Dancer

Thanks for bringing this up.  I've been struggling a lot lately. It was good to be reminded of this thread. It's been rough the last few weeks.


----------



## ladylore

Your welcome - this list is a great idea. Its great for any of us - struggling or not.


----------



## rosedragon

For me life is a chance. So my reason to live is to use the chance as good as possible, to be something.


----------



## Jazzey

I'm resuscitating this thread:

A long walk along the ocean shore - fresh breezes, and sailboats dancing on the ocean in the distance....

Playing with cats and dogs - and their unconditional love.


----------



## white page

Three reasons to live,
children , icecreams and puppies


----------



## Jazzey

...Adorable WP - I don't know where you find these.


----------



## white page

Google icecream images


----------



## forgetmenot

my daughter
my son
my twin
my mother and brothers


----------



## HBas

Bedtime stories with my son - I am needed
Being able to be productive in my family - I am wanted
Seeing and smelling the flowers - I am free
All the Love I can share with others - I can share
DVD nights with Popcorn - I am deserving
Taking care of my house and man - I am proud
Helping, sharing, loving, giving, doing and hoping ... I am able


----------



## Meg

Cuddles. Chai lattes. Walks in the snow. Dinner parties. Learning. Growing. Family who smile when they see you coming. Tasteless Team America and Borat jokes. Shopping at sale time. Norman and Dann dark chilli chocolates. Having to know what happens in the last season of Lost.


----------



## ladylore

white page said:


> Google icecream images



I go for the real stuff as I get paper cuts on my tounge from the images.

Cola Float Ice-cream :yahoo:


----------



## white page

ladylore said:


> I go for the real stuff as I get paper cuts on my tounge from the images.
> 
> Cola Float Ice-cream :yahoo:




:funny:  I just lick the screen


----------



## Jazzey

Swimming on a hot summer's day, the sent of seasons, the giggles of small children as they discover new things, a really nice home cooked meal shared with loved ones, learning new things...


----------



## why

My cats :cat: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Meg

Hot scones, straight from the oven.  No, hot choc-chip bikkies straight from the oven.  No, scones!  No, bikkies!  Can I have both?? 
Listening to Poulenc with my eyes shut
Warm PJs and hot water bottles
Fresh flowers
Looking up cartoons from when I was a kid on you tube :angel:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I had to look up Poulenc... 

Francis Poulenc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc (French pronunciation: [fʀɑ̃sis ʒɑ̃ maʀsɛl pulɛ̃k]; January 7, 1899 – January 30, 1963) was a French composer and a member of the French group Les Six. He composed music in all major genres, including art song, chamber music, oratorio, opera, ballet music, and orchestral music. Critic Claude Rostand, in a July 1950 Paris-Presse article, described Poulenc as "half monk, half delinquent" ("le moine et le voyou")...


----------



## NicNak

I had to look up bikkies  :teehee:  They sound good!

Origin and how to make bikkies


----------



## David Baxter PhD

"Bikkies" are just biscuits, aren't they?


----------



## Meg

Sorry, I didn't mean to cause any confusion! 

Poulenc may have been half delinquent, but his music is absolutely heavenly.

Yes, bikkies are biscuits.  Mmmm.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

What sort of bikkies did Poulenc make?


----------



## Jackie

Custard creams


----------



## Jazzey

Profiterole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


----------



## Meg

Hmmm.... tough question.

I reckon he would have been more inclined towards pastries, myself.


----------



## Jackie

David Baxter said:


> What sort of bikkies did Poulenc make?



Theres something in Canda called Poutine, could it be made into a bikkie by Poulenc??? (Pou):lol:


----------



## Fiver

Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries is obviously not a reason to live, but it makes life just >thismuch< better. I :heart: the Cap'n.

And Guinness.  I :heart: that, too. Both add quality to my life...not together, though. That would be disgusting.


----------



## Meg

Fresh ginger tea.  Guitar Hero with people who can't sing.  Or play guitar.  Or drums.  Daffodils.  Smoked salmon sushi.  PhD comics (they're so true!).  Random whiteboard art.


----------

